
Flash will be EOL by 2020 - Manishearth
https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-update.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14848786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14848786),
which has the original source and was submitted a bit earlier.

------
scott_karana
Can we link to the actual announcement instead of Techcrunch's regurgitation?

[https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-
up...](https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-update.html)

~~~
dang
OK, we changed to that from [https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/25/get-ready-to-
say-goodbye-t...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/25/get-ready-to-say-goodbye-
to-flash-in-2020). Thanks, all.

------
campuscodi
Here's the real announcement, not this regarbled blog spam with no technical
details: [https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-
up...](https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-update.html)

------
symmetricsaurus
Announcement on Adobes blog:
[https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-
up...](https://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2017/07/adobe-flash-update.html)

